# my edits! want on?



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

i got an app on my ipod and i can now edit pictures! if you would like one post a clear picture or ask me to go to your album! these are my edits!


















































hope you like them!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

"Bump"


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

you can also do edits on photobucket.com that's where i put on the names for my avatars.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I have tried photobucket but don't know what to do and I prefer the app.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

oh sorry, I didn't mean you specifically but I meant anyone who wanted to do their own.;-)


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh ok! XD silly me! Lol


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I really like those photo edits. The app is called Photo Captions? I'll try it sometime...:-D


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Yes *captions free* on my iPod! Glad you like them!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Can you do Perry?






Is it too small?


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I have finished perry!!! I will have to upload it later because my brother is on the computer!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

madmonahan said:


> I have finished perry!!! I will have to upload it later because my brother is on the computer!


OK! SSQQQQEEEEAAAALLL!!!!!!! I'm so exited!!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

perry! hope you like!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

madmonahan said:


> View attachment 69824
> 
> 
> perry! hope you like!


OMG! I love it! And its funny!:lol:


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

thank you! very happy you like it!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I will try and get a good pic when my Mom is back. You can try my Avatar.


----------

